# Crusher/Destemmer recommendations



## dwhill40 (Jun 20, 2017)

I've looked high and low for a used destemmer and it just doesn't exist within reasonable driving distance of my locale. My mother has already told me, "oh hell no" when it comes to picking off grapes again. 

If I were to buy a new manual model to process less than a ton of grapes could anyone share what brand names might be the most reliable over time?

Thanks,


----------



## BlueStimulator (Jun 20, 2017)

I just got this one as I couldn't find a used one either. My first use will be this September


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 20, 2017)

I bought this one last season. The usually have a pre-order special which should be coming up anytime. It was either 20 or 25% off which ends up covering a good amount of the shipping costs. I've only used is once but I can tell you it goes through a whole lug in about 60 seconds.
Mike


----------



## GreginND (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm looking at the Gamma 40 . . . 

http://www.zambellienotech.it/index.php/en/products/winemaking-equipment/item/destemmers


----------



## dwhill40 (Jun 20, 2017)

@GreginND- I don't think my plastic fermenter bin would fit under that one.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 20, 2017)

I just used this one pictured below for my Chilean 2 months ago. Its a Destemmer and Crusher. Although 9 years old it was never used before. Slightly stubborn at first. But worked well in the end. 
Through I won't be using it again. That was only 54 lbs of grapes. Been scouring Craigslist myself but no hot deals. My biggest batches will be 250 lbs. I may opt for a plain crusher, run clusters through, pick out stems from the tub, then re-run the crush through. 
Found this press/crusher combo deal on eBay for $180. Not fancy but Craigslist has just made me frustrated and grapes are already expensive enough.


----------



## UBB (Jun 21, 2017)

Kraffty said:


> I bought this one last season. The usually have a pre-order special which should be coming up anytime. It was either 20 or 25% off which ends up covering a good amount of the shipping costs. I've only used is once but I can tell you it goes through a whole lug in about 60 seconds.
> Mike



I have the motorized version of this one. Works pretty good.


----------



## dwhill40 (Aug 25, 2017)

Bought the Morewine Enoitalia crusher and it worked like a charm.


----------



## semenn (Aug 25, 2017)

I designed my crushers/destemmer myself and make them myself. Everything is made of polypropylene. This plastic is very durable and is neutral to many corrosive environments and is tolerable to food products. Unlike the Italian, my crushers have a smaller size and weight. In addition, Grape juice does not come into contact with the metal, which positively affects the quality. In the range there are simple manual, electric and even with a pump. Crushers work fine and are tested for several years. The price turns out to be very democratic in comparison with the iron competitors.


----------



## wood1954 (Jul 2, 2018)

semenn said:


> I designed my crushers/destemmer myself and make them myself. Everything is made of polypropylene. This plastic is very durable and is neutral to many corrosive environments and is tolerable to food products. Unlike the Italian, my crushers have a smaller size and weight. In addition, Grape juice does not come into contact with the metal, which positively affects the quality. In the range there are simple manual, electric and even with a pump. Crushers work fine and are tested for several years. The price turns out to be very democratic in comparison with the iron competitors.
> 
> View attachment 38652
> 
> ...


how would I get more info


----------

